# Olympics 2010



## choc0thrax (Feb 12, 2010)

Well it all starts today. Yay! Okay I'm only mildly interested as I imagine most are but I'm curious to see what Vancouver does with the opening ceremony. I'll be mainly watching Hockey and Curling. I suddenly have a strong urge to binge on Tim Hortons. I'm worried about that Russian hockey team, Ovechkin is probably mad after having two Canadian NHL teams snap that nice Caps winning streak. 

Seems like the Olympics are off to a bad start: http://www.oregonlive.com/olympics/inde ... mpics.html

I saw the video and it's pretty crazy that they don't fixulate that track.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 12, 2010)

I too am waiting for the games - I think they're more fun than the summer olympics.

Back in 2002 for the Salt Lake City games there was a program in Australia called "The Ice Dream" - sort of a send up to the olympic hype - hosted by comedians Roy an H.G. 

They organised a "bid" for the 2010 games to be held in Smiggin Holes, which is a one lift resort town. It ran the length of the show and was pretty funny. I was watching one night and wrote the bid "anthem", snet in, and it ended up being used for the finale of the show. Given today would have been the Smiggin Holes games - here it is for your enjoyment.

http://autopilotproductions.com/downloads/mongrel.mp3


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 12, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Fri Feb 12 said:


> Well it all starts today. Yay! Okay I'm only mildly interested as I imagine most are but I'm curious to see what Vancouver does with the opening ceremony. I'll be mainly watching Hockey and Curling. I suddenly have a strong urge to binge on Tim Hortons. I'm worried about that Russian hockey team, Ovechkin is probably mad after having two Canadian NHL teams snap that nice Caps winning streak.
> 
> Seems like the Olympics are off to a bad start: http://www.oregonlive.com/olympics/inde ... mpics.html
> 
> I saw the video and it's pretty crazy that they don't fixulate that track.



that just too sad.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 12, 2010)

I love the Winter Olympics. Can't wait.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 12, 2010)

spoken like a true crazed fan


----------



## nikolas (Feb 12, 2010)

While everyone would think that, since I'm Greek, I prefer the summer Olympics: It ain't so! I adore winter olympics (and not for hockey, I don't really enjoy it, but scating... oh man! And biathlon (this is what it's called?)) Fantstic stuff! 

(yet on every summer I hit the beaches... :D)


----------



## Thonex (Feb 13, 2010)

The NBC coverage of the opening ceremony here was (in my opinion) pretty bad.

First... what was up with the audio??? The whole thing sounded like it was miced from the nose-bleeds section with a hand-held. Didn't they ever consider a board mix? I could hardly understand what was being said... except for Bob Costas... who wouldn't shut up.

Aside from that... I loved the opening. Awesome colors on the ground projection. Basically a great light show. I also love Vancouver... great city. 

I was secretly hoping Gretzky would shoot a flaming puck to light the Olympic torch.

Regarding hockey.... the Russians look scary with their forwards:

Alexander Ovechkin
Evgeni Malkin
Pavel Datsyuk
Ilya Kovalchuk

That's just a SICK list of forwards.

AK


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 13, 2010)

Mens hockey on the 16th has Russia vs. Latvia which should be pretty funny.


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 13, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Fri Feb 12 said:


> I saw the video and it's pretty crazy that they don't fixulate that track.



Not to get graphic, but...

I kept watching the video trying to figure out what the loose objects were, then it hit me "oh shit...I think it's his hands..."

If you watch the video closely, I'm pretty sure his hands are ripped off. One slides down the ice at the very end [still with glove on], the other flings through the air on impact...is what it looks like to me.

Why did they not have plexiglas up on that turn. He'd likely be alive today. Fucked up, but alive...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 13, 2010)

They built a higher wall, changed the banking of the ice a little (from what I can make out of the wording), and are doing what I thought they should have done all along: start lower down the track to limit the speeds. There was an article in NY Times just the day before talking about how dangerous a lot of these spots have become, and they specifically mentioned the sledding track.

Really sad - a 21-year-old going for what was supposed to be the highlight of his life.

Andrew: I couldn't agree more about Bob Costas! He was blathering on while you were trying to listen to what they were saying - and not only when they were speaking French!

[Edit - I added MORE - I couldn't agree more about Bob Costas.]


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 13, 2010)

midphase @ Sat Feb 13 said:


> "I'll be mainly watching Hockey and Curling."
> 
> I can't figure out if you're joking or not about the curling.



I've become quite taken with curling. I like hearing the the womens teams yelling "hard! hard! hard!". It's like shuffleboard on ice. I bought my roommate a giant shuffle board table for Christmas and now our dining room has been converted into a shufflboard/samurai swords/Virus TI/graphic novels room. It's also my designated fart room.


----------



## lux (Feb 14, 2010)

how many roommates do you have?


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 14, 2010)

I have 3 if you count the cat.


----------



## midphase (Feb 14, 2010)

"our dining room has been converted into a shufflboard/samurai swords/Virus TI/graphic novels room. It's also my designated fart room."

What's your Twitter handle? I need to follow you! I think you're way funnier than the "Shit my dad says" guy!


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 14, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Feb 14 said:


> "our dining room has been converted into a shufflboard/samurai swords/Virus TI/graphic novels room. It's also my designated fart room."
> 
> What's your Twitter handle? I need to follow you! I think you're way funnier than the "Shit my dad says" guy!



Heh, did you know that "shit my dad says" guy has like a TV deal now? I don't have a twitter account although I've recently been thinking about it. I need to learn more about it for some research.


----------



## midphase (Feb 14, 2010)

Well choc0, I think you're only one Twitter account away from having a TV deal!

FYI, I don't think "choc0thrax" is taken yet.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 14, 2010)

mikebarry @ 12/2/2010 said:


> FU CANADA!



Jealous... :twisted:


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 14, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Feb 14 said:


> Well choc0, I think you're only one Twitter account away from having a TV deal!
> 
> FYI, I don't think "choc0thrax" is taken yet.



I think I'd probably just use my real name although I'm not sure. Oh and I wouldn't spell my chocothrax with a zero, I made a mistake when registering on VI way back and was forced to make a second account using a zero.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 14, 2010)

Top 3 olympic mens hockey teams = Canada, Russia, Sweden.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 14, 2010)

I wish they'd show more long shots. That's been frustrating to me every Olympics.

The camera work is amazing overall, but for example it would be great to see a long shot of the skiing to get a perspective of how fast they're moving (or how high they're jumping in the case of the aerial tricks on the mogul hill). They were doing a little of that with the luge last night, but in general they don't.

This iPhone shot from when we were in Utah last summer is an example of what I'm talking about. (We also saw the hill from the top. Whoa!)

http://gallery.me.com/virtualinstrument ... olor=black


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 14, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sun Feb 14 said:


> midphase @ Sun Feb 14 said:
> 
> 
> > "our dining room has been converted into a shufflboard/samurai swords/Virus TI/graphic novels room. It's also my designated fart room."
> ...



...and did you know that my wife almost signed that guy...he ended up going somewhere else...dumbass. Likely would have been my agent and my wife putting that deal together.

The moment she told me about that guy...I knew he was a writer looking for a deal...and I was right, he had been trying to get shows made. 

Think of your schtick, twitter or blog...catch some buzz...bang you'll get a TV deal. I'm betting you could make it happen in as little as 6 months with a hard push, so long as you stay this side of esoteric. It'd be worth more than just your pilot alone, these people eat up any kind of vetted-buzz. Sometimes people get deals w/o having first proven they can write a show. I know of two guys who fall into that category (film and tv). My wife reps them both...though they are both novelists.

...Something to think about, as they say.

Anyway...go USA! Fuck Canada...but thanks for your hospitality. :evil:


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 14, 2010)

kid-surf @ Sun Feb 14 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Feb 14 said:
> 
> 
> > midphase @ Sun Feb 14 said:
> ...



Yeah it's pretty obvious that dude was a writer. I was surprised that he got a deal out of that because I don't find it funny.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 21, 2010)

The Russians are playing the Czech Republic. Should be even better than against Slovakia! :wink:


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (Feb 21, 2010)

mikebarry @ Sun Feb 21 said:


> To all hockey fans:
> 
> Don't miss an excellent game today - USA vs CANADA, also the Russians vs Slovakia will be amazing also.



Dont forget about SWEDEN vs FINLAND also later tonight.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 21, 2010)

I will be watching intensely. I'm sort of afraid - Canada hasn't performed as expected. Hope Sid the Kid is less invisible on the ice. Hope he's focused on the game and not on how his lipstick looks (or whatever he puts on his lips to make them look like that).


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yes my error.

There is no doubt in my mind that a unified Czech Republic and Slovakia would dominate completely this Olympics, amazing roster they would have.

Anyway I will cheer very strongly for Sweden, to cheer for my beloved Henrik Lundqvist - I wish upon him the 2nd medal of his life, but a silver rather then a gold. 

I would love this final:

Gold - USA
Silver - Sweden
Bronze - Slovakia 

I've been looking forward to this day since the Olympics began - heading off to the bar later tonight to cheer and wear my red white and blue.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldn't count Canada out so fast. Remember the last time they won the gold, everybody thought they were out of it....


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 21, 2010)

Unified Czech Republic + Slovokia Roster:


Forwards:
Gaborik - Demitra - Hossa
Elias - Handzus - Jagr
Flieschmann - Zdentick - Havlat
Svatos - Krejci - Erat

Chara-Meszaros
Kaberle - Jubina
Vinovsky - Sekera

Vokoun
Halak


I mean look at the top 6 forwards - thats nasty.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 21, 2010)

My predictions:

1. Russia
2. Canada
2. USA
2. Czech Republic
2. Sweden


Sorry, but the only thing I'm sure of is that Russia is going to win gold due to their firepower.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 21, 2010)

No way Russia gets gold. No chemistry - just high scorers, no checking line. No PK experts. Goaltending is too weak. And besides that Russia has one decent defenseman in Gonchar (who is excellent) - the rest are pretty weak.

I am not surprised the USA is doing well so far, they have plenty of role players. I think Canada picked too many superstars also. Sweeden and most of the other Euro nations have well balanced roster.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 21, 2010)

mikebarry @ Fri Feb 12 said:


> HOCKEY!
> 
> My nationalism is kicking in! Lets go USA ( + Sweeden). FU CANADA!



Take off, eh? Hoser.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 21, 2010)

What time is the game?


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 21, 2010)

So proud to be an American right now ( I actually always am).

Now lets go Sweden!


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 21, 2010)

I literally feel sick.


----------



## d-dmusic (Feb 21, 2010)

:shock: 
:oops: 
:roll: 
:(


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 21, 2010)

Brodeur is to blame for 2 -3 of those. Like I said USA has role players - Canada and Russia have none. They will not win with out PK'ers and a checking line and shut down D.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 21, 2010)

I think Brodeur forgot what sport he was playing when he decided it was time bat the puck away.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 21, 2010)

It's far from being over, Canada and Crosby will step up.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 21, 2010)

If Canada is out of the finals, I'm rooting for Russia over the US. And I was born in Chicago so there.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 22, 2010)

- It was Milller' game
- Niedermayer and Pronger looked old and tired
- Gezlaf is constantly getting picked off, making turn-overs by the dozen - yuk!
- Where is Martin St-Louis? It was a big mistake not to include him
- Why is Bergeron being so under-used, especially when it comes to face-offs?
- Not enough red shirts in front of the USA net. How many corner passes went sliding in front of Miller, with only USA players present?

Bottom lines:

The better team won. Canada's team needs to start seriously cutting down ice time for the players that are not keeping up, no matter what letter they have earned on their uniform.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 22, 2010)

Meanwhile... be afraid... be VERY afraid...


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG. Hockey Orgasm.


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (Feb 24, 2010)

Canada VS Russia now... sick first half 4-1. Cant wait for 2nd half.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 24, 2010)

I think that was the best game I've ever seen. My voice is hoarse from screaming.


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree, 2 first periods was among the best Ive seen in olympic hockey... last period not so much . If sweden wins over Slovakia though, I wont think Canada will have as easy in their offensive.

Thats the Canada I was waiting for... and as I wrote earlier. Canada need a couple games to get their steam up.

Cheers!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 24, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sun Feb 21 said:


> It's far from being over, Canada and Crosby will step up.



Just a reminder of what I said after Canada's loss to the US. Since then they've scored 15 goals in 2 games.

Another great day for CANADA in the medals, now tied in 1st for the most golds.
*
GO CANADA GO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## d-dmusic (Feb 25, 2010)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
/\~O 
o-[][]-o 
:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: 
o=<


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 25, 2010)

Let's show who owns this sport!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 26, 2010)

mikebarry @ Fri Feb 26 said:


> I think I correctly predicted Russia's downfall from lack of defense (and Canada for that matter). Shame about sweden. Watch out for Slovakia - good players on that team.
> 
> USA vs CANADA for Gold - should be great!



You did say Canada has no role players, I agree, they have team players as we saw in the last 2 games.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 26, 2010)

USA USA - that is how you play. Look out Canada or Slovokia.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 27, 2010)

Canada's flag is turning gold... =o


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 28, 2010)

Current mood: nervous but optimistic.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 28, 2010)

First time I agree with Choco


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow! After 2 periods, both teams are playing fantastic hockey!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 28, 2010)

*WE WON!!!*


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 28, 2010)

Well the better team finally won. We have all the super stars so you'd think it would be easy but the U.S. played really well. 

I was reminded of what a piece of garbage Patrick Kane is when he didn't want to shake the dude's hand who hands out the medals. Good thing it wasn't a cab driver handing out the medals.

That's hockey domination: both Canadian mens and womens hockey teams won gold. We've now set a new record for most gold medals won at a winter olympics.


----------



## d-dmusic (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gold Canada Gold ! Gold Canada Gold !*

The U.S. team played it exactly the way they should have and kept it very close throughout. They played an awesome game. o-[][]-o 

Team Canada took several pages out of the Maple Leafs hockey handbook and started sitting on the lead with more than 10 minutes left in the game. I said exactly the same to my wife and predicted the U.S. equalizing goal.... :shock: :shock: :shock: :? :? :? 

Yes, and that was a shame that the U.S. player did not shake the hand of Jacques Rogue handing out his *Silver Medal !* I think the U.S. coach will utterly yank that player aside, privately, and let him know just how poor that was....young and stupid. He will look back on that one day with painful regret though . A Silver Medal in the Olympic games is an honoured lifetime achievement IMHO.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 28, 2010)

Canada was pretty bad this whole tournament - except for Russia. They had far and away the best team, only 2-3 of the USA players would have made the Canadian team and they would be playing minor roles. Their team could have been constructed in a better fashion - with more role players, they only took 1 from the USA and bairly squeezed by at that.

I am not convinced the best "team" won this tournament at all. USA = best team. Canada = best talent by 10 fold. 

That being said it was somewhat horrible watching Brodeur sitting on the bench. This is the greatest player at this position ever to play - that was a mistake.

Kane is a disgrace to the USA and to hockey. Really a pathetic human being. 

Canada won but they should be alarmed that a bunch of starless Americans almost beat them in their prized sport when its like 5th or 6th tier sport here.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey, don't be a sore looser now, Canada played brilliantly in the last few games, and today they should of won 6-2, they were the dominating team through out the entire game with the exception of a few sequences, they really earned the gold!

And BTW, my prediction was quite accurate when Canada was in the dumps:

"It's far from being over, Canada and Crosby will step up."

They came back and Crosby scored the winning goal.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been playing hockey since I could walk - that was no brilliant effort tonight. I watch all these guys play hockey all the time and I would have expected Canada to win this game by 5 or 6.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 28, 2010)

mikebarry @ Sun Feb 28 said:


> I've been playing hockey since I could walk - that was no brilliant effort tonight.




I wonder if you'd say that to the Canada players what they would tell you.
The US had a great team, I don't see why Canada would be expected to win by 5 or 6, even with all the stars they had. We know that the collective work is just as important as talent in these international tounaments, you got to give credit to Canada. Come on now!


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought Canada was a little lackluster in the first couple games but they came together after Russia. I think it's a tall order expecting any country to bring together guys from all over the NHL and expect them to play as a single cohesive unit after a couple weeks of practice. Look at Russia as a prime example of that. If anyone should point fingers at a jaw droppingly poor performance, point it at them- they had talent in spades and blew it. 

You know, the sour grapes does not help anyone sympathize with the close loss. I was prepared to give a positive shout out to the US players for doing as well as they did- and they DID do very well. Personally, the final game could have gone either way. I for one am glad Canada one on home soil and if the shoe was on the other foot and the games were hosted in an American city, I would have been pulling for the Yanks (I'm dual citizen). In fact, last Olympics, I was going for the US men's hockey team. 

anyhow, these guys did it, not us. They should be proud of their win.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 28, 2010)

One thing is for sure, there is no team in the history of hockey who has ever won the gold medal, Stanley cup or Canada Cup, world cup etc.. without excellent team work. Actually too much talent on a team has often backfired in international tournaments, especially with so little time to prepare your team. I have a few bad memories of that.

I remember in 98, the Czech Republic were invincible because of their impeccable team work.

So fill credit to Canada!!! o-[][]-o


----------



## SergeD (Mar 1, 2010)

mikebarry @ Sun Feb 28 said:


> I am not convinced the best "team" won this tournament at all. USA = best team. Canada = best talent by 10 fold.



+1

The players were so good it was hard to believe they were only 4 guys playing each side in the overtime period. 

Mr. Betman that's what we want to see in NHL.

SergeD


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 1, 2010)

Saying that the best team did not win is not a very sportsman thing to say, especially if that's the only thing you are going to say. You have to graciously accept the defeat, and would of been a nice to congratulate Canada. 
*
I love Canada!*


----------

